# QuickTime V.7.1.1



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

*Correction, Quick Time V.7.1.3*

Its one of the software updates thats available to download right:
____________________________________________________________________________
QuickTime 7.1.3 is an important release that delivers numerous bug fixes and addresses critical security issues. This update is recommended for all QuickTime 7 users and is required for playback of content purchased in the iTunes Store.

Important Notice to QuickTime Pro Users
Installation of QuickTime 7 will disable the QuickTime Pro functionality in prior versions of QuickTime, such as QuickTime 5 or QuickTime 6. If you proceed with this installation, you must purchase a new QuickTime 7 Pro key to regain QuickTime Pro functionality. After installation, visit www.apple.com/quicktime to purchase a QuickTime 7 Pro key.
__________________________________________________________________________

But what do they mean by:
"I must purchase a new QuickTime 7 Pro key to regain QuickTime Pro functionality?"
I need to buy it just to use it, after downloading the new version?

Or am I misinterpreting the readings wrong?
My Mac is V. 10.4.7


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Nameisnobody said:


> *Correction, Quick Time V.7.1.3*
> 
> Its one of the software updates thats available to download right:
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Although the download of QuickTime 7 is free, the upgrade to the professional version is not. If you have purchased QuickTime Pro version 5 or 6, and you install QuickTime 7, you must purchase a new activation key for the Pro version 7. The key you purchased for Pro versions 5 or 6 will not work. This affects only the professional version of QuickTime, so if you don't use the professional version, it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Although the download of QuickTime 7 is free, the upgrade to the professional version is not. If you have purchased QuickTime Pro version 5 or 6, and you install QuickTime 7, you must purchase a new activation key for the Pro version 7. The key you purchased for Pro versions 5 or 6 will not work. This affects only the professional version of QuickTime, so if you don't use the professional version, it doesn't apply to you.


Ah, I thank ye for clarifying that for me PT. I don't think I'm using the Pro versions anyway, I think its the normal Quicktime 6 that came with my new Mac. That's good to know. :up:


----------

